# Unforgettable Rib Knit Sweater- KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Soft is the ultimate word for this Unforgettable yarn!
Easy is the ultimate word for this rib knit pattern!

Needing a soft, warm sweater that fit me after my health problems, I decided to knit a rib knit sweater and this was the result. The yarn is luxurious and although it is a fine yarn it is a pleasure to work with and creates a soft delicate garment that washes well and keeps its shape.
The pattern is delightfully easy to knit and although this is written for a size 36" bust, it will fit 34-38" bust easily as the stitch causes it to fit snug and stretch to the body.
This pattern takes 7 100g skeins of this yarn and one separating zipper for the front.
Hidden pockets are worked into the lower fronts and the neckline is finished with a circular needle.
Easy and comfortable.. what more do we want in this cold weather just before Christmas?

Available for 4.00 on my Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy stores or as a direct download here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/unforgettable-rib-knit-sweater
Paypal Preferred but will accept cheques or money orders if you PM me first.

Happy knitting friends. xo WS


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty and looks wonderful on you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very pretty - love the neckline


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! Hope you are feeling better.
Lorraine


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

that's lovely - what yarn is it


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and looks great on you


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

nice very nice looks wonderful on you


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pru said:


> that's lovely - what yarn is it


It is Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable..thus the name. xo WS


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is so beautiful and fits you so well.


----------



## nonka (Nov 10, 2014)

Beautiful job! Looks great on you.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that yarn is so pretty--really sets off the pattern!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your sweater, great pattern! (Love your rabbit avatar)


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Such pretty colors. You look lovely in it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Revan said:


> Love your sweater, great pattern! (Love your rabbit avatar)


Thanks friend: the avatar is our female rabbit that just waits every year for the apple harvest when she helps herself to one ( or more) bites from every one she can get close to. Granny Pearl oil painted this avatar earlier this year and gave it to me as a gift, She, both the rabbit and Granny Pearl, is priceless! Happy Holidays. xo WS Hope you try the pattern, it is so quick, easy and a delight to wear! xo


----------

